# Musical Meetings



## Freischutz

Sometimes, the process of music-making can seem quite disconnected: composers all alone in their drawing rooms sending things off to publishers to deal with the outside world, and conductors mostly performing music of people who died too long ago for them to meet.

But the other day I was thinking about Karajan's close association with the music of Richard Strauss and wondered if they had ever met. I found this:










This is a young Karajan with a rather old Strauss and some other guy I don't know.

There are other famous meetings as well, such as those between Brahms and Johann Strauss or between Grieg and Grainger:










(removed duplicate)

Do you know of any other interesting photos of musicians who met each other in person? Maybe you can even imagine some of the conversations!


----------



## Freischutz

Whoops, I accidentally included the same picture twice and can't seem to edit it.


----------

